# i need DELL GX240 bios update??



## humayun123

* bri i m newest user on this foram  i need urgently dell GX240 bios update  how can i upate i need it,s tool or ... plzzz help me   plzzz*


----------



## StrangleHold

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...D=PLX_PNT_P4_GX240&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=


----------

